# Rectification's Visa



## Paul0 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello,
is there anyone to help me as i applied for my visa to be transferred in my new passport but in my big surprise it came out with mistakes in the category and spelling of my name, in the previous visa it was critical skills but they made it a general worker, i send it back for rectification since January 2016 till now there is no feedback and i am calling the customer care line everyday they gave many numbers to contact but none those numbers has been picked up, i sent even e-mails to some of the peoples in the visa service no feedback now i don't know what to do this DHA does not care about peoples i wonder what kind of immigration service is this?

any help will be appreciate.


----------

